# Hell Hole 2021 Prop



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

We're doing a hell themed haunt this year for Halloween and had to make the requisite "Hell Hole" prop for it.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is fantastic, I love the light distribution. All it needs is a sign "DMV".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks wicked!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

That is pretty awesome!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome! Details? LED lights? Fire and ice lights look great and are perfect for that theme


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> Awesome! Details? LED lights? Fire and ice lights look great and are perfect for that theme


Color changeable outdoor LED flood lights aimed at the inner walls in the "Hell Hole" prop to get that glow. When doing our research, we saw lots of prop builds online using spray foam for burning embers, lava, etc., where mini light stringers were embedded in the foam, but what if some of the lights burned out or what if the lights failed completely? So wanted to keep the lighting a separate item. Tried hanging a stringer of LED C9 twinkle bulbs inside the prop but they weren't powerful enough to really glow through the spray foam even before it was painted with Rustoleum translucent black lens tint spray. We had some circa 2019 10-watt color changeable outdoor LED floods and decided to give them a try by mounting them inside the prop's wooden support frame and they worked beautifully. Knowing we still had to paint the outside with the black lens tint spray, we upgraded the two front facing ones to 20-watt versions that had more vibrant color. Still going to use the LED C9 light stringer inside for uplighting the 5 small skeleton props that will be trying to "escape the hell hole" on Halloween. Prior to this 2021version of a hell hole prop, we had built a "yard bucket surrounded with a mound of dark wood mulch" version in 2005. We used a light stringer with twinkling incandescent C7 bulbs to uplight a demon prop and pumped fog into the hell hole through a black plastic drainage hose running underneath the mound into the back of the bucket. The fog juice condensed inside the prop over the course of the cold Halloween night and made a slimy mess of everything, so this time around we definitely wanted to go with a different approach with the hell hole prop concept. There won't be any fog machines this time around!


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Aug 24, 2021)

So it's a wood frame with aluminum screen stapled to it with how many layers of spray foam? Also what kind of spray foam did you use? Did you have to spray a level and then let it dry before you could stack the next level on top of the last?

It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

PRO5OHHO said:


> So it's a wood frame with aluminum screen stapled to it with how many layers of spray foam? Also what kind of spray foam did you use? Did you have to spray a level and then let it dry before you could stack the next level on top of the last?
> 
> It's absolutely amazing.


Yup, it's a wood dodecagon shaped frame (larger diameter one on the bottom, smaller dodecagon on the top) with ACTIVA wire sculpting mesh covered with 6 cans of standard Great Stuff spray foam. Just started spraying around the bottom and worked up one ring at a time all the way up to the top, didn't wait for it to fully cure, just kept on going until the can was empty and then on to the next can. The prop build was all one big experiment!


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Aug 24, 2021)

hauntedeve said:


> Yup, it's a wood dodecagon shaped frame (larger diameter one on the bottom, smaller dodecagon on the top) with ACTIVA wire sculpting mesh covered with 6 cans of standard Great Stuff spray foam. Just started spraying around the bottom and worked up one ring at a time all the way up to the top, didn't wait for it to fully cure, just kept on going until the can was empty and then on to the next can. The prop build was all one big experiment!


Ahhh... Activa, yes that would be better than patio mesh, stronger and holes are just small enough to hold the GS back. Thanks! Do you remember whether you use the 1" great stuff (gaps & cracks/windows & doors) or the 3" great stuff (big gaps)?


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Ahhh... Activa, yes that would be better than patio mesh, stronger and holes are just small enough to hold the GS back. Thanks! Do you remember whether you use the 1" great stuff (gaps & cracks/windows & doors) or the 3" great stuff (big gaps)?


1" Great Stuff. Also, the overall dimensions of the prop are a little over 4 feet in diameter at the bottom and around 20 inches in diameter at the top, and stands around 20 inches high with the foam on it.


----------

